# Amy's Honey Labels



## dp (Jun 30, 2003)

Does anyone know if Amy is still making labels? I e-mailed her last Wednesday, but have yet to get a reply.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Maybe she went on vacation after a busy season...hope so. I really like her labels!  Let us know when you hear from her.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

*I think she's still there*

I got some samples from her a month or so ago. Maybe she's still there her ad was in this months ABJ too.


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I ordered some labels for lip balm and spun honey 2 weeks ago got them the next week she is still in business. try calling her


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

*Amy*

She gets real Busy I just got some cards from her.I always tell her to take her time.It took a while but she always gets them done.I try to order well ahead of time
kirkobeeo


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

*Amy's Labels*

I recieved my labels today. She does a great job.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Amy makes my labels and always does great. I bet she is just busy during the holidays. Attempt to contact her again.


----------



## jesuslives31548 (May 10, 2008)

*yes*

She is still in Bussiness, recived my labels today, Wonderful job, fast, good not ask for anything better


----------



## garyk1398 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: yes*

Searching old threads on lip balm and trying to find labels for them. Obviously, I joined this forum recently and wondering if "Amy" is still around and how does a person find her?


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: yes*

Try Emailing her at: [email protected]


----------



## garyk1398 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: yes*

thanks!


----------



## PamNov (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: yes*

Could anyone post a picture of their labels by Amy? I just emailed her too since everyone is raving about her labels. I don't want the "standard" label everyone else uses. Thanks!


----------

